# tom hardy traps



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Seen warrior near on 15 times..awesome awesome film..

But, and its a big but, them traps are insane!!!

So insane my future wife sais she wants me to get traps like that as a wedding present to her....(she's easily pleased)


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Ask him if his are for sale? he might sell them to you, dont ask? dont get.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Better start shrugging then.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Is it just me or does anyone else think they are just pretty average traps for someone that trains and the way he is posing is showing them more anyway?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't think they look like anything special on the photo above but here they look quite thick, but then again, perfect lighting and probably touched up a little and yea, the scapulae pinched together.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think they are just pretty average traps for someone that trains and the way he is posing is showing them more anyway?


X2


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Synthol is your friend. I hear a chap called Roderigo knows his stuff.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Shrugging to death lads.

All I know is the majority of his look for warrior was done bulking for Bronson, he just dropped a lot of fat filming for warrior


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think they are just pretty average traps for someone that trains and the way he is posing is showing them more anyway?


its not just you , if you watch him in the film he is hunched forward making his traps stick out .

the guy is what 14 stone ? hardly big guy .


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i thought the film was mince


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Everyone is slating this guys awesome traps that came from grad work and dedication, I suggest people post pictures of there own traps before they can have a bad opinion.


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

*hard work I ment


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

aye get them out


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

theyre big but a bit out of proportion i think


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeh his posture does make him look bigger, but yes his traps are the biggest bit about him.

However..my Mrs got a massive wide on when she saw those...so I'm told I need to get them haha


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

You and me both pal!


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

the dude stole my look!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> Yeh his posture does make him look bigger, but yes his traps are the biggest bit about him.
> 
> However..my Mrs got a massive wide on when she saw those...so I'm told I need to get them haha


a massive wide on :confused1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Her minge got wide  = wide on, the female equivalent to a hard on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> Her minge got wide  = wide on, the female equivalent to a hard on


pics or bs


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Haha!! I can talk...but I'd be crucified if I showed!


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

He looked skinny as **** in the film with the Foreign Legion, blatant cycle and good training


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom Hardys bulking tips= reckons he ate kebabs and pizzas all day to bulk for Bronson, 2 Stone of dense muscle eating shat and no cardio yet he was reasonably lean. Nothing to do with naps and bolderone then :whistling:


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

But you cant fault his training, plenty rep ranges and heavy stuff chucked about


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dentylad said:


> Tom Hardys bulking tips= reckons he ate kebabs and pizzas all day to bulk for Bronson, 2 Stone of dense muscle eating shat and no cardio yet he was reasonably lean. Nothing to do with naps and bolderone then :whistling:


no cause they would leave him looking like sh1t ...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

no expert, but do traps and shoulders not respond the best to aas as theres more receptors in these parts


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

looks lie hes never shrugged in his life


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Went to the cinema to see that his awful film he's in at the moment, he's lost a sh1t load of size since Warrior.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeh his new film is very poor


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Traps are way to big compared to the rest of his body.

Sh1t look in my opinion, you need the delts to match really otherwise you just look all hunched up like he does, can't see the point myself.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

This film is shocking, awful acting rubbish fighting. my Mrs liked his traps too


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Warrior is a dreadful film!


----------

